# "2018 Edition of the Strategic Outlook for Canada" by CDAI



## MarkOttawa (19 Feb 2018)

Very interesting, note Chapter 1, "Long-Term View" (by Prof. Kim Nossal, Trump front and centre) and Chapter 3, "NORAD Modernization" (esp. cruise missile defence).  Just my predelictions, yours will vary: 
https://cdainstitute.ca/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/strategic-outlook-2018.pdf

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2018)

Downloaded, not yet read.

Mark,

Am I going to feel, lost, betrayed, angry, happy, euphoric or just bored?

I hate starting to read something interesting and find myself one of the above and not being able to put it down.


----------



## MarkOttawa (19 Feb 2018)

recceguyrobably mostly "lost", quite a bit certainly not "boring".

Mark


----------

